
Ask HN: Why do people blindly trust closed source security software? - snow_cone
You see this over and over again. Here&#x27;s a great example. Google &quot;how to detect a keylogger&quot; and you get advice to install malware bytes and spybot. The huge problem, of course, is that they want you to install MORE possibly compromised software.<p>VPN software is another big one. &quot;Hey I really need to protect my privacy. So the very first thing I&#x27;m going to do is install third party software for a VPN&quot;.<p>If you want browser security you should install x, y, and z extension. etc.<p>Have you noticed the same thing or do you think I&#x27;m looking at this wrong?
======
mikst
The solution that is most widely used is to hold accountable the guys you
trust. Unless you are a security expert and test everything yourself, you WILL
have to trust someone. Open source helps, but does not solve the trust issue
automatically.

